# my progress



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

well i got my track i got my supplies now all i need is cork roadbed


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You're off to a good start!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am not attempting to discourage anything just something I did and it has caused issues for me. In your second picture the track looks to be close to the edge. Especially coming off a curve there is a potential for a devastating drop. Also it is hard to tell from the pictures but make sure you tunnel entrance and exit are tall enough. I had a bridge that I made the height based on my F3 and a steamer that I had at the time. Unfortunately several boxcars and other rolling stock hit. If I had it to again I would make all the underpasses around 4 inches.


----------

